# fatty after the smoke with a glaze



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

This was my 1st try at making one and the mushrooms in the mix was the ticket,, next I will use more, smoked it for the first 2 1/2 hours and then put a glaze , (my super grovey mix) on it every 15mins or so for the next 2 hours.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

thats lookin good. What all is in it?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

looks good. What do you glaze with?


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

manintheboat said:


> looks good. What do you glaze with?


I do a little homemade glaze, it has honey w.chester sauce, paprika Cheyenne garlic , butter, fresh black pepper soy sauce, brown sugar, and half a can of dark beer, 

cook it down til it stick to the wooden spoon, 

When mop it on every 15 to 20 min. 

Be careful with the beer, it gives it a real earthy taste,, I like it


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

24Buds said:


> thats lookin good. What all is in it?


here you go . this is what it look like before I smoked it. ain't pretty.. but she'll eat.. I need to work on my bacon weave..
.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=344966


----------



## SaltNStickers (Apr 4, 2011)

After seeing this the a while back I had to try it. This thing is great. Wife didnt want to use the chorizo or mushrooms the first round so we just used pan sausage and boudain. Mine turned out somewhere around 4 lbs and we cooked 225 for 4 hours. Talked her into using the mushrooms next time and thinking about mixing in some ground deer meat. Gonna bump heat to 250 and prolly cut back to 3 hours.

Thanks for sharing- Turned out to be a hit at our place- Many more "fatty's" to come. After my buddy and I drank many beers while preparing and cooking, we nicknamed the fatty "El Gordo Loco". Thanks again.:cheers:


----------

